# Rage Hypodermic



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

what bow ....what draw length.... and what arrows weigh? these will also determine how much of a punch you have

lots of people will say no to any expandable on anything under 50 or 60 lbs but with many of todays bows and broadheads I don't see why not. You will not get as much penetration as a coc but like all the rest of us low poundage shooters we know (or should know) what we can and can't do as far as distance and angles. Many expendables are definitely a no go for us but the hypodermic looks like might be a good broadhead.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Every think of a Slick Trick?


----------



## FredandKaren (Aug 12, 2012)

I only stick with fixed broadheads. I bought Rage and they were horrible for me. I feel like you have to have a perfect broad side shot or higher poundage. This is just my opinion but I will never buy mechanical again!


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

FredandKaren said:


> I only stick with fixed broadheads. I bought Rage and they were horrible for me. I feel like you have to have a perfect broad side shot or higher poundage. This is just my opinion but I will never buy mechanical again!


I agree. My husband shoots high poundage long draw length and just shot a coyote for fun..Guess what it malfunctioned thank goodness it wasn't a thurdy point buck lol.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

On low dw if you want a mechanical i highly suggest the rocket steelhead or steelhead xp. Very reliable and have always had great luck with them out of low ke setups


----------



## jpipererp (Mar 8, 2012)

I would stick with a fixed unless your shooting something with an IBO for 340 or more. Of course, a lot is dependent on your entire setup including arrow weight and bow setup. with low poundage bows I wouldn't use a mech unless I was within 25 yards and using a low KE mech head. you have many options in this setup but I have a cousin that shoots a stinger and uses slicktricks with wonderful success. focus on your shot placement and you can kill them with a field point hypothetically speaking. Just get deadly with your form and follow through and get you a good cut on contact fixed so you will get some good penetration.


----------



## MDHunter80 (May 28, 2008)

I shoot both a fix and mechanical broadheads but the only mechanical one I use is the Rage 40 too. I pull around 47#. I prefer my Red Head Blackouts tho.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

FredandKaren said:


> I only stick with fixed broadheads. I bought Rage and they were horrible for me. I feel like you have to have a perfect broad side shot or higher poundage. This is just my opinion but I will never buy mechanical again!


Been up and down this road too. They all kill, but I want it open all the time, in or outside the animal. The expando market has taken hype and advertising to a new high!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I stick with cut on contact blades like the Muzzy Phantoms, and I only shoot 42# - BUT if you really like them, then try them and see how they do - I have my doubts that they would perform flawlessly for me, but its an individual choice with many variations in equipment, so there is no perfect answer. Good luck!


----------

